# Usenext - Minderjährig



## Ohnoe (3 September 2012)

EDIT: Habe eben noch einmal das Inkassounternehmen angerufen und ihm erklärt das ich Minderjährig bin... woraufhin er sagte das ich ihm eine Kopie meiner Geburtsurkunde, Personalausweises oder Reisepasses zu schicken solle und er stelle das verfahren gegen mich ein.

Hallo lieber Community,

ich habe ein kleines oder eher gesagt größeres Problem.. undz war hab ich mich vor ca. 3Monaten bei UseNext registriert mit dem vorhaben mein Konto 2Tage vor Ablauf der 14Tägigen Probezeit zu Kündigen..

Nun habe ich das vergessen und da mein Usenext Konto über meine zweit email läuft habe ich die mahn emails von Usenext übersehen.. Heute hat einer von der Inkaso-Firma bei mir auf dem Handy angerufen das ich 166,50€ bis Freitag überweisen solle um die ganze sache außergerichtlich aus der Welt zu Schafen...
Ich bin 15Jahre alt und weiß das ich scheiße gebaut habe nun ist da noch ein zweites größeres Problem und zwar habe ich mich mit falschen Daten auf der Seite registriert... ich habe schon etwas gegooglet und gelesen das mir nichts passieren könnte wenn ich keine Falschen Daten angegeben hätte nun meine Frage.. Können selbst wenn meine Mutter sich mit Usenext/dem Inkassounternehmen in Verbindung setzt und sagt das ich minderjährig bin noch Gerichtlicheschritte mit Erfolgschancen gegen mich unternommen werden?

Edit: Falls es in irgendeiner Hinsicht wichtig ist ich habe den Service von UseNext nie genutzt.

€: Schlechte Grammatik.. weiß ich.
€²: Falls ich hier im Falschem Bereich bin einfach moven oder so.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Goblin (3 September 2012)

Da Du minderjährig bist,ist der Vertrag schwebend unwirksam. Dass heißt,wenn Deine Eltern nicht zustimmen ist der Vertrag ungültig. Wenn Usenext es nicht für nötig hält Altersprüfungen durchzuführen ist das den ihr Problem. Auf solchen Seiten kann jeder jeden anmelden,ohne Prüfung der Persönlichen Daten

Ich würd auf nichts reagieren. Briefpost kann ja nicht kommen



> Können selbst wenn meine Mutter sich mit Usenext/dem Inkassounternehmen in Verbindung setzt


 
Schlafende Hunde sollte man nicht wecken


----------



## Hippo (3 September 2012)

Nr 1 - Die wissen nix von Dir und das bleibt besser so, d.h. fang keine Brieffreundschaft mit denen an. Jedes Wort ist überflüssig
Nr 2 - Zeig Deiner Mutter hier das Forum
Nr 3 - Lest euch die Infos hier durch >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
Nr 4 - Grammatik kann man lernen und üben


----------



## Ohnoe (3 September 2012)

Das mit den Daten ist leider etwas zuspät.. Als der vom Inkassounternehemn angerufen hat habe ich ihm meine Adresse und richtigen Namane gegeben :/
Naja danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten!


EDIT: Habe eben noch einmal das Inkassounternehmen angerufen und ihm erklärt das ich Minderjährig bin... woraufhin er sagte das ich ihm eine Kopie meiner Geburtsurkunde, Personalausweises oder Reisepasses zu schicken solle und er stelle das verfahren gegen mich ein.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2012)

Ohnoe schrieb:


> Habe eben noch einmal das Inkassounternehmen angerufen und ihm erklärt das ich Minderjährig bin... woraufhin er sagte das ich ihm eine Kopie meiner Geburtsurkunde, Personalausweises oder Reisepasses zu schicken solle und er stelle das verfahren gegen mich ein.


Ich würde das machen, dann das Inkasso hört dann wirklich auf. Hinsichtlich der falschen Daten musst du dir wahrscheinlich auch keine Sorgen machen, es sei denn, du hast die von einer existierenden Person bzw. echte Bankdaten von jmd. anderem benutzt. Aber auch das lässt sich wieder hin biegen, musst dich nur wieder hier melden.

Zum Thema Usenext und Aviteo gibt es übrigens schon etliche Threats - einfach die "Suche" oben rechts bemühen.


----------



## Goblin (3 September 2012)

Man schickt doch keine Kopien von persönlichen Dokumenten an an irgendwelche Inkassokasperbuden



> Habe eben noch einmal das Inkassounternehmen angerufen


 
Man ruft doch da nicht an ! Leute


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man schickt doch keine Kopien von persönlichen Dokumenten an an irgendwelche Inkassokasperbuden


Kann man so machen, wenn man ein dickes Fell und etwas Erfahrung in solchen Sachen hat. In diesem speziellen Fall hier ist das aber etwas anderes. Der Ohnoe ist erst 15 und er hat bereits mehrere Fehler gemacht. Seine Telefonnummer diente der Verifizierung des Dienstes und nun hat er dem Support bereits frei Haus sein Geständnis gemacht. Sollte er sich jetzt zurück ziehen, dann könnte das Konsequenzen haben, denn mit 15 ist er immerhin schon strafmündig. Wenn er jetzt diese Ausweisgeschichte erledigt, dann geht der Krug an ihm vorbei. Macht er das nicht, dann haben er und seine Erziehungsberechtigten demnächst eine Vorladung im Kasten. Die Regensburger Aviteo Ltd. (mit Sitz in München) ist hinlänglich bekannt dafür, dass insbesondere in eindeutigen Fällen Strafanzeigen erstattet werden. Und mit was? Mit Recht!


----------



## Hippo (3 September 2012)

Goblin, JETZT kann er nur noch vorwärts, Deine schlauen Sprüche helfen ihm jetzt auch nicht weiter.
Daß er sich megadoof angestellt hat weiß er selber.
Aber in dem Alter ist das nunmal so.
Wie pflegte meine Mutter damals immer zu sagen?


> Warum können uns die großen Probleme des Lebens nicht begegnen solange wir *noch* 17 sind und *alles* wissen!


Und mit 15 ist es um keinen Deut besser ...


----------

